# stripped threads on bolt for bottle cage



## noodle (Feb 25, 2005)

anybody know how to remove a bolt with stripped threads. I was going to put a water bottle cage on my bike but one of the bolts just turns freely without coming out. I assume that either the threads on the bolt or the threads on the frame are stripped. The head of the bolt is still fine. thanks


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

noodle said:


> anybody know how to remove a bolt with stripped threads. I was going to put a water bottle cage on my bike but one of the bolts just turns freely without coming out. I assume that either the threads on the bolt or the threads on the frame are stripped. The head of the bolt is still fine. thanks


Try using a pair of pliers to pull on the bolt while unscrewing it. If it's just the threads on the upper part of the bolt that are stripped, pulling on it may get the threads that are left to engage. Just use reasonable care not to cause even more damage. If the frame threads are stripped, I'd think the bolt would just pull out.


----------



## like_the_wheel (Aug 26, 2004)

Most frame use something called a "nutsert" for the bottle cage bosses. A nutsert is a threaded cylindrical shaped wedge nut that is inserted into a hole and then tightened so it expands and fits the hole snugly. Often times when it seems as though a bottle cage boss is stripped it is actually that the nutsert has come loose. If you can get the old bolt out (using the advice posted above) then take your frame to a machine or fab shop so they can insert a new nutsert that won't spin endlessly.


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

*May be a threaded rivet*

Some bikes use a threaded rivet for waterbottle attachments. This was common on some Ti and Aluminum bikes. The whole rivet maybe turning, take a close look at it, you may be able to hold it while you unscrew the screww.
Chris


----------



## noodle (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for the help, it does appear to be some sort of threaded insert that is turning with the bolt. I have tried to use pliers to pull out while unscrewing but to no avail. There is not enough of the insert visible to hold in place while I turn the screw. I have attached a picture of the upper threaded hole and the stuck bolt if that is helpful. I am still not sure how to get this thing out. Would the LBS be able to help?


----------



## BeenTravelinLite (Apr 6, 2005)

drill it out


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

I antiseized all mine when I bought it in case the shop didn't to prevent the bolts from getting corroded into the serts.

Maybe try some penetrating oil. You could then try wedging something like a knife blade between the sert and the bolt but if it is corroded you may be stuck.


----------



## nut (Oct 11, 2005)

looks like a threaded bung that is soldered/ welded into the frame that provides the threads for the bolt. put duct/ masking tape around it to keep you from scratching your frame. now with your wrench spin it tight until the bolt becomes looser in the thread. once you are to a point that you can spin the bolt with your fingers use your favorite pair of vice grips and clamp the head, then pull it out, hence the tape. you can then re-drill out the hole for a 6mm helicoil. i do this everyday at least once. in a production machine shop you always have gorillas overtightening bolts and stripping threads. hope this helps. later


----------



## 71 10-7 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Easy fix Noodle*

I had this happen on my Ti frame. Easy fix. Go to Home Depot and purchase a riv-nut gun (I think they cost about $15). This is just a rivet gun that comes with cylindrical threaded rivets. Drill out the stripped rivet and replace with a new one. Good as new.

Good Luck!


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

I know this is an old thread but I just ran into this issue with a loose bottle cage boss on a demo frame I just purchased. This DIY video helped to fix my issue without drilling anything out or installing any new rivet nuts so I just had to share in case anyone else has the same issue:


----------

